# Suns fire GM Lance Blanks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


I'd like to see us hire Tom Penn.


Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro 



> The #Suns have announced that they will "part ways" with General Manager Lance Blanks, who had a contract year remaining.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Some sort of joke about shooting "Blanks" to follow?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess you can't fire the owner, even though he's the one who won't rebuild the team even after that's been the obvious thing to do for...about 3 years at least. I guess the next guy will have some great plan to make the playoffs next season.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

thank the sweet baby jesus


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Press Conference someone actually asked Babby about Charles Barkley being a candidate for the GM position. Babby basically laughed it off. Unfortunate considering I think that he could do a pretty decent job. Not to mention he isn't a push over and will actually stand up to Sarver.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe we can get Andrew Wiggins to save us next year. Ender Wiggins indeed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I usually hate bill simmons.. but today I am warmed up to him. He put Sarver on blast via twitter lmao.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I need to read that. I would be following him but he said something stupid about the Ravens 2012 AFC title game vs his Pats - and I told him to shut the **** up and he blocked me lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol on point.




> Bill Simmons ‏@BillSimmons 5h
> 
> Last point: much more likely that NBA finds a killer ownership group to overpay for Suns (and get rid of Sarver) than Barkley being Suns GM.
> Expand
> ...


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I used to follow him but he is just obnoxious.. I tweeted him a few times simply calling BS on some things but never got blocked. A friend of mine who works out here in the phx media actually told me about how Simmons has such thin skin on twitter. I stopped following him then... havent missed it.

Only reason I heard of his tirade was because Gambo was commenting on the radio about it while I was driving. I dont particularly care for Gambo either.. he has his head so far up Sarver's ass that when he sneezes it comes out of Sarver's nose... but i get it, he has to do what he has to do to keep his sources... and typically they are accurate... just need to take the often positive Suns slant with a grain of salt.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Not a Suns fan by any means, but has always been a team I secretly rooted for(especially with Nash). Team has made some questionable decisions these last couple of years bringing in guys past their prime like Jermaine O'neal and Michael Redd. Hopefully whoever the new GM is, he focuses more on bringing in some youth to turn this ship around.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jesus I would love for an ownership group to get Sarver out. Bring in Barkley(who atleast would give us an attractive destination). And start really building a team. I don't mind Babby so much other than he is Sarvers boy. He has done ok in setting us up. But this draft will really define his run as a team builder.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

l0st1 said:


> Jesus I would love for an ownership group to get Sarver out. Bring in Barkley(who atleast would give us an attractive destination). And start really building a team. I don't mind Babby so much other than he is Sarvers boy. He has done ok in setting us up. But this draft will really define his run as a team builder.


Yep. That and whoever he hires as GM here. He F'd up in hiring Blanks.. if he botches this one, he has to be done.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well we know whoever he gets as Gm will be influenced by Sarvers control. No strong personalities will be hired. It'll be a weak minded, "talent evaluator", just like Blanks, who won't fight Sarver.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Well we know whoever he gets as Gm will be influenced by Sarvers control. No strong personalities will be hired. It'll be a weak minded, "talent evaluator", just like Blanks, who won't fight Sarver.


All the more reason Sarver should be ousted. Adam Silver is the big wild card, here. He could turn this league on its ear Goodell style next year.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> All the more reason Sarver should be ousted. Adam Silver is the big wild card, here. He could turn this league on its ear Goodell style next year.


How exactly? Does he have the ability to just implement whatever he wants? No board voting or anything?

I thought Stern had one more year left?

Though, obviously I,and every other Suns fan, agrees with you. Sarver needs to go. Though the likelihood of that is very small.


----------

